
The Ultimate List of Sourcing and Productivity Tools for Recruiters in Tech - hunglee2
https://blog.glossarytech.com/the-ultimate-list-of-sourcing-and-productivity-tools-for-recruiters-in-tech-1089c418dc62
======
Lexandrit
Thanks for putting this all together! Import.io is also a cool tool when it
comes to creating sourcing lists.

------
NVal
Wow, cool tips! How long did it take you to put all of this stuff together?

------
dashabu
Nice job! I'll keep it with me.

------
silsoleil
thanks for such selection of tools in one place, really useful info

------
andrewstetsenko
it may be applied to any industry, not only in recruiting

